# Serrius help needed, soon giving upp (s3)



## Mrimstad (May 11, 2011)

Hello.

My brother bought his seccond car after i tricked him into a smaler faster car with my vrt.
Now the car was all fine on the test drive, owned by a local club member, and most of theyr cars use to be in good shape.
However this car has it out for us.

I have worked on vag's most of my life. And realy thought i would find the issue here, but now im about to give upp on it.
issues are: Car pulls hard in 1. trough 3'rd once into 4'th gear it wont pull at all once turbo builds upp.
vag-com shows no missifres and at the point where it stops reving, it shows an absolut drop in request and actual boost.

The car: 
s3 8l 200k km stage 1 in preaty much mint condition besides the engine problems described.

So far done:

New dv
n249 delete
sai delete
changed varius cracked vacum hoses
tfsi coil change
new plugs
fuel filter
fuel pump
fpr
preassure tested system no leaks
new maf, altough unknown manifacturer. Worth noting unplugging the maf car runs fine although in retard mode.
scan continues to show no fault codes

any ideas what to check next?


----------



## Ivan Fuentes Hagar (Oct 17, 2015)

Mrimstad said:


> Hello.
> 
> My brother bought his seccond car after i tricked him into a smaler faster car with my vrt.
> Now the car was all fine on the test drive, owned by a local club member, and most of theyr cars use to be in good shape.
> ...


So if it was anything in electronics and vacuum/pressure, it should be on VCDS... drivetrain? Does it rev up excessively at any point?

Or maybe a bad remap?


----------



## Mrimstad (May 11, 2011)

There are many things that do not show in vcds.
Im just not sure where to point the finger riught now.
As most of the things it could be has been looked at.
Bad map is one option ofcourse.
Going to fork out for a genuine maf next just to eliminate that as an option.


----------

